# What IS this stuff?



## flamingomtn (Sep 18, 2010)

I uploaded a photo of something I got at a used building materials warehouse so they didn't know what it was called either. Please take a look at my album to see it.

Really want to know what this is called, just in case I want to buy more. It's 3/8" plywood with a hardwood veneer, cut into parallel, beveled strips and cloth-backed so it can be curved in either direction. The piece I bought was 36" x 8' but I don't think it was a full "sheet".

Anyone know what this is called?

Thanks for any ideas.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I couldn't get the pic to come up. But it sounds like a sheet of tambour material. Like the rolling section of a rolltop desk. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

does it look like this?
If so then its called curv tamber.


----------



## flamingomtn (Sep 18, 2010)

*You're absolutely right! Thanks!!!*

Thanks so much! You nailed it! I really appreciate your help!


----------

